# Ocean rock found locally?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

A mate of mine alerted me to the fact that on one of my local beaches, there is TONS of ocean rock washed up. I have a huge piece sitting in my room that he brought round. Looks to be very porous and perfect for my 150. 

It's been out of water for months, I power washed it today and it will remain dry until further notice.

Maybe I should soak it in a light bleach solution for peace of mind?

All I'm thinking is that this could save me *loads* of money..


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Ideally it could save you loads and I envy how close you are to an ocean, but you need to be cautious about where you get your LR from. If it happens to have something on it that you don't want in there then adding it to your tank can be a huge hindrance.

That being said, i like the bleaching idea, but i don't like the fact that you will be killing off so much potential life. I'd quarantine the thing and watch to see what come out of it. It would be amazing to see what you find. Granted it has been dry for a while, but you never know. I'd go back for some more and see what you can get out of that! Perhaps a fish hiding or a rare shrimp or something... or a mantis, always interesting though to see what you get. (For me at least, but I'm weird like that)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

bleach wont kill pollution leached into the rock. since it was found so close it shore i would have concern.


on a even more serious note, in many locations it is illegal to remove wildlife and/or their habitat. you'd prob. get away taking a rock or two but you may want to look into that first.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> bleach wont kill pollution leached into the rock. since it was found so close it shore i would have concern.
> 
> 
> on a even more serious note, in many locations it is illegal to remove wildlife and/or their habitat. you'd prob. get away taking a rock or two but you may want to look into that first.


Very true, thanks for the add on that. I didn't really think about the wildlife and licenses you need before you are even allowed to pull from the ocean. (Was tired and i wake up at 4am now ).


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not talking about live rock, the climate is VERY different to a tropical reef so assumably all the life on any rocks would die off anyway.

I'm talking about dry rock, thats been out of water for yonks. 

I'm not worried about pollution really. The beach is a long way from anything even vaguely resembling pollution. I have put driftwood and rock found on the same beach into cichlid tanks without a problem, but then marines are so much more sensitive.


----------

